# Toyota gear ratio



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

I own a 1986 4 cylinder and a 1988 V6 Toyota pick-up. My 4 cylinder has a short first, and second gears, whereas my V6 has a longer first and second gears.

It's a pleasure to drive my V6 vs my 4 cylinder and was wondering how to change the gear ratio? How do I find out what gears both truck have? I purchased them both used.

Will the Vin# help? Is there a website to punch in a Vin # which will tell me what rear end gear ratio I have?

It's easier to plow with a longer first gear than a quick first gear?


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

You need to tell me what tire size the v6 came with originally and whether or not they are automatics. 

All 4cylinder 4x4 5speeds were 4.10 gears
4cylinder automatics were 4.38 gears

Most V6 were also 4.38 gears
4.10 was an option depending on 225/75 or 31" tires

For plowing, it is better to have the low 1st and 2nd gears IMO.

The third members in the rears are easily swapped and many different ratios are available. The front IFS is a bit harder to swap. Prices are reasonable on gears sets.

Give me more information and we can pinpoint it.


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

*Toyota Gears Ratio*

CT18fireman,
My 1986 Toyota is a 4 Cylinder, 5 Speed, 22R engine turbo, fuel injection.

My other 1986 is a 4 Cylinder , 5 speed, 22R engine, carburetor

My 1988 Toyota V6 is a 5 Speed, fuel injection

I don't know what tire size originally came with each truck. I can tell you I install new LT 235/75/15 tires on all the trucks. I like to stick with things that work and install them on all the trucks.

My next project is new bigger batteries or installing duel batteries, bigger alternators, this summer.

That first gear is so short, and quick...I guess its good for plowing and not fun to use it as a daily driver during traffic.

:waving:


----------

